# wrong postgresql client build with zabbix-server



## parcival (May 28, 2014)

Hi all,

With the latest zabbix22-server-2.2.3_1 *I* get buil_t_ with poudriere I get the wrong postgresql90-client-9.0.17 client. I need a postgresql-client from PostgreQL version v93.

My 100_x64-make.conf ha_s_ this value:

```
DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER=93
```
I found this in my build logfile:

```
/!\ WARNING /!\
DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER is defined, consider using DEFAULT_VERSIONS=pgsql=9.3 instead

===>    Verifying for libpq.so.5 in /usr/ports/databases/postgresql90-client
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/postgresql90-client-9.0.17.txz
Installing postgresql90-client-9.0.17... done
The PostgreSQL port has a collection of "side orders":
```

Why does poudriere build a postgresql90-client-9.0.17 and not a v93 client_?_

Please advise,
Thanks

Stefan


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2014)

parcival said:
			
		

> My 100_x64-make.conf have this value:
> 
> ```
> DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER=93
> ```


This is not correct any more.

You need:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS=pgsql=9.3
```


----------



## parcival (May 28, 2014)

Hi @SirDice,

Thanks for this hint, will php=5.5 work also_?_


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2014)

It should, yes.


```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS= pgsql=9.5 php=5.5
```

Have a look at /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.default-versions.mk.


----------

